# which snake is easiest to handle milksnake,kingsnake, cornsnake?



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi, my friend is after a snake needs to be colourful,grow to about 5-6 foot max be easy to handle and doesnt hide alot as will be in lighted viv?


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

kings and milks will not get to that length. how about a brazilian rainbow boa?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> kings and milks will not get to that length. how about a brazilian rainbow boa?


Yes They will, The majority won't however some species/sub-species can.

Scott


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you mean you want one that grows to NO bigger then 5-6ft max?

if yes, out of the three you picked, they all seem to like to hide in my experience, most snakes for that fact do, and since those three tend to be skinny, you often need to hunt for them. 

Royal Pythons grow to about 5ft, and they look quite colourful, you can also get nice morphs too. They are quite chunky, so dont get lost under substrates, and are nice to handle too. :2thumb:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

go with a corn, keep us entertained for hours. like to hide through the day but come out as soon as the lights turn off. most active early morning and in the evening. open the viv door and if they are in the mood to play they will come out. 
they are adictive though so you will end up with more than one, lol. 

you can get nice colour morphs and they gererally grow to about 4 to 5 feet in length. nice easy starter snake. easy feeders as well.(of course i'm biased cause we have 13 of them, 3 adults and 10 babies)


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the advice spoilt for choice


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

There is alot to choose from but just need to remember that alot of snakes are nocturnal or shy and wont do so well in a lighted viv. A lighted viv can put some snakes off feeding as they can get stressed and feel insecure. I'd say corns are better display snakes, less shy than royals and more active too . Good luck deciding: victory:


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

Corn corn corn


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

exotic_girl said:


> Do you mean you want one that grows to NO bigger then 5-6ft max?
> 
> if yes, out of the three you picked, they all seem to like to hide in my experience, most snakes for that fact do, and since those three tend to be skinny, you often need to hunt for them.
> 
> Royal Pythons grow to about 5ft, and they look quite colourful, you can also get nice morphs too. They are quite chunky, so dont get lost under substrates, and are nice to handle too. :2thumb:


 Do ball phythons grow large, cause i know they have lots of beutiful morphs.


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

dont usually get larger then 5ft.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Corns can be easy to handle but can move quick. royals are easy there so slow and laid back and royals get around 3.5-5ft max


----------



## DemonessAlthea (Apr 26, 2009)

id say corn  comes in loads of morphs, relatively cheap and easy to care for  i got 1 last month and now have 4! they are addictive but its great watching them burrow and messup their vivs! i cleaned all mine today and within 10 minutes my 2ft female corn had dug about and filled her bowl with bedding lol  i use aspen it seems easier for them to dig in


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

any snake is a good snake if you do the correct reserch befor purchasing... 

my mates first snake was a 4 foot boa... and hes just fine with her...

just do lots of reserch befor commiting to 15 - 20 years of your life to your pet snake... 

:2thumb:


but non of the snakes mentioned will appreciate a light up viv as there nocturnal


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

How bout a male boa or a dwarf boa, They are colourful, docile, easy to care for and mine never uses a hide and they are eating machines. As long as your friend doesn't mind it if they might just reach 7ft i think they are a great choice, maybe even as the next step up from a royal or corn, Most people who seem to get one snake usually get more.:2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

If its a snake thats active during the day, then a cali king is ideal - but some of them can be a little unpredictable. You'll have to make a list, research them all and then probably compromise a little.


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

*Defo a corn*


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Kings are an easy snake to handle, although temprements can vary me and my boyfriend have no problem with any of ours, they dont get too big, and aren't fussy when it comes to feeding. If you want a snake that's active, neither of my Cali Kings hide that much during the day.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

i would say corn
i held my first snake last week
paul from cold blooded got the snow corn out for me
and i fell in love!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

no king snake i got biten by 3 or four i have had never a king evil things.


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> kings and milks will not get to that length. how about a brazilian rainbow boa?


 We have a milk, a cali king, two corns and a Brazilian rainbow boa. I wouldn't advise the boa for first timers who want something easy to handle!! I'd say the corns are the most chilled out of our lot.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

For easy of handling i would say corn, just coz ALL of mine bar one are chilled the odd one out is a little skittish and wild but the others are all puppy dog tame 
My biggest is around the same size as me and i am 5foot 4 but he is a monster. Other than the porky man mine range from abotu a foot and a half up to 4 and a half foot.
My king is a different kettle of fish, she hisses,musks, bluff strikes and tries to eat me and she is only just over a foot.........i love her :flrt:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Also bear in mind that lighting in snakes vivs need to be no more tha 5%uv, other wise it can cause damage to the eyes.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a corn 12 months old nearly, he likes to hide but once he out, he loves to explore


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Corns or royals, i have 3 royals and 2 corns, corns r abit cheaper but royals can come in great colours to but at a price, both great snakes but royals can get fussy when it comes to feeding, but i love all mine either way :flrt::2thumb:
But when u get 1 u will have more
In 4 months i went from 1 to 5 snakes and 2 Bearded Dragons :whistling2:


----------

